
Ask HN: Learning Golang – favourite resources? - pbowyer
It&#x27;s time I picked up another language, and Golang looks to sit in a nice spot (as well as teaching me new concepts cf Python).<p>Since it&#x27;s been around a while yet continued evolving, which books&#x2F;resources&#x2F;courses do you recommend for learning it?
======
ENTP
I found William Kennedy's blog to be invaluable when learning Go. He's also a
top bloke.

[https://www.goinggo.net](https://www.goinggo.net)

